# Kim Kardashian - in Bikini strolling poolside at her friend Loren Ridinger's mega mansion in Miami 19.02.2012 (x20)



## Mandalorianer (20 Feb. 2012)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​

thx Preppie


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Feb. 2012)

Was für scharfe Rundungen sie aber auch hat!


----------



## zebra (20 Feb. 2012)

das nenn ich mal kurven, einfach nur sexy


----------



## Pierre1985s (21 Feb. 2012)

danke dir


----------



## joky666 (21 Feb. 2012)

wow:thumbup:


----------



## so425 (3 März 2012)

hammer:thumbup:


----------



## Wiesler (4 März 2012)

sexy


----------



## Software_012 (5 März 2012)

:thumbup:​


----------



## Trinitan28 (5 März 2012)

Einfach eine super Frau!In allen lagen und situationen!


----------



## scheissrwo (13 März 2012)

Besten Dank!:thumbup:


----------



## onkel23 (13 März 2012)

nice


----------



## jtg (17 März 2012)

geil


----------



## Anyhilator (23 März 2012)

Sie hat wirklich scharfe kurven u ist nicht so mager wie viele ihrer Hollywood kolleginnen


----------



## Nigge (10 Juni 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## zebra (15 Juni 2012)

ja eine frau mit kurven, einfach ein traum!


----------



## lema82 (19 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank! Traumhaft!


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2012)

danke für die dralle Kim


----------



## StringFellowHawke (24 Juni 2012)

hot stuff thanks


----------



## gunikova (9 Sep. 2012)

wow!!! viel geiler kann eine frau nicht sein, oder?


----------



## enner (26 Sep. 2012)

she is so sexy, more please...


----------



## christophercolumbus (22 Okt. 2012)

:thx:danke


----------



## fridayy (23 Okt. 2012)

sauber, danke!


----------



## markoh (23 Okt. 2012)

wahnsinn...


----------



## iceman66 (23 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup::thx::thumbup:


----------



## vanhager (23 Okt. 2012)

tks for kim


----------



## suade (23 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup: Ich lecke mir die Lippen, wenn ich mir ihren Prachtkörper ohne das bisschen Stoff vorstelle . :WOW: 



:thx:


----------



## RooKI3 (23 Okt. 2012)

thanks for Kim


----------



## sam (12 Nov. 2012)

geiler körper


----------



## Trasher1983 (12 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Kim


----------



## RapeX (17 Nov. 2012)

danke für die geile kim


----------



## bomba07 (18 Nov. 2012)

tolle kurven


----------



## Sarcophagus (19 Nov. 2012)

Perfectness.


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (29 Dez. 2012)

danke...:thumbup:


----------



## kurty (31 Dez. 2012)

echt scharf


----------



## iPerrote (8 Jan. 2013)

*hot!!!!

thanks for Kim*


----------



## marriobassler (8 Jan. 2013)

endlich mal ne frau mit was dran wow


----------



## p5hng (15 Jan. 2013)

sehr nice!


----------



## Spassoderso (22 Jan. 2013)

Wahnsinns Kurven


----------



## schieber77 (22 Jan. 2013)

Nice, echt scharfe Kurven...=)


----------



## Tyrone (31 Jan. 2013)

Danke sehr


----------



## deep.devilboy (1 Feb. 2013)

fake ass queen


----------



## MileyCyrusloverx (25 Feb. 2013)

hammer, danke


----------



## holger00 (26 Feb. 2013)

Supeeer! Danke!


----------



## Dildes (15 Apr. 2013)

Nice one !


----------



## stern_ii (15 Apr. 2013)

uih nice-1

thx-a-lotta
stern_ii


----------



## Hegi (15 Apr. 2013)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Was für scharfe Rundungen sie aber auch hat!



jetzt sieth sie ein bisschen anders aus weil Schwanger


----------



## icecool12 (15 Apr. 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## depp19781978 (11 Dez. 2013)

Mehr Kurven gehen nicht, so ist Sie perfekt gewesen...


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

super. danke


----------



## myname802 (11 Feb. 2014)

wooowwwww need her body


----------



## Switchy (23 Okt. 2016)

Umwerfend! Danke


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Okt. 2016)

durchgeknallte Ami-Ische


----------



## Mace2612 (26 Okt. 2016)

I did not remember these pics - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mister_G (27 Okt. 2016)

Tolle Kurven! Danke!!


----------

